# The Majic of Fire!!



## Firemajic (Nov 3, 2015)

Torch toy!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 3, 2015)

*Large Boro Iris*

fumed with silver, turns clear glass gold...


----------



## Gumby (Nov 3, 2015)

Now that's a toy!


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 3, 2015)

That's heavy duty machinery there haha! Awesome equipment you got there!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Nov 3, 2015)

Did Ripley use that gun to kill aliens?


----------



## escorial (Nov 3, 2015)

Amazing....an artist creating...there is nothing you can make that can't be made....


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Escorial.. for me, when I am behind my torch.. it is all about the process of creating and the fire and glass inspire..

Thanks to everyone who "Liked" the pictures... hahaa..they don't really show the true majic of the fire...


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow.  That'll keep the spiders away.


----------

